# No one likes to be bored, and Senior citizens are no different.



## Michael. (Jul 2, 2013)

*No one likes to be bored, and Senior citizens are no different. *


We may suddenly find themselves ill or injured to the point 
where we can’t get around as well as we used to. 

Do you find yourself saying.....

I'm bored to death.

I'm so bored.

I'm bored at work.

I'm bored to tears. 
.
Retaining a sense of Humor/Humour in our later years often helps to keep boredom at bay.

It happens to the best of us. You find yourself doing the same activities over and over.

Don’t let boredom have a chance to set in! 

.



.



.




.





.​


----------



## That Guy (Jul 2, 2013)

Actually, I take exception to that idea.  I am never, ever bored and can watch the air go by for hours on end.


----------



## Michael. (Jul 3, 2013)

.





.​


----------



## Anne (Jul 3, 2013)

Watching paint dry can be exhausting........


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)

Anne said:


> Watching paint dry can be exhausting........


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 3, 2013)

Michael. said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually used to live in Boring, Oregon...it was a nice little burg..but like everywhere else now, I imagine it's not as boring as it used to be.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2013)

We got Grandma a new Wii for Christmas.....


----------

